
Spy Kids [CIA children's site] - samizdis
https://www.cia.gov/kids-page/index.html
======
samizdis
Some decent parent and teacher things here, but also a couple of unusual and,
I have to admit, quite fun games. Love this one:

[https://www.cia.gov/kids-
page/games/games_aerial_analysis.ht...](https://www.cia.gov/kids-
page/games/games_aerial_analysis.html)

